# Puppy snapping in my face



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

My pup, Hank, will be 4 months old on Monday. His biting/nipping has improved dramatically since I brought him home at 8 weeks. He generally only bites at me now when I have to wipe off his paws from when he comes in from outside (although he doesn't mind me handling his paws any other time). 

Today, however, he snapped in my face on two separate occasions while doing what I can only describe as a whine/growl (he uses a similar tone when trying to get attention from the cats who don't care too much for him.) I told him "NO" very firmly and moved away and he stopped. Still, this is very concerning to me. I believe in my heart he was just being a pup and playing, but obviously this behavior cannot continue or be allowed to escalate.

Has anyone else dealt with this issue?

Also any suggestions on the paw-wiping would be welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Both of my pups did the snapping toward the face thing too. Never connected but snapped really fast and close, not aggressively but more like playing. Definitely something to stop right away, once they got a little older they never attempted it again.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Brody did it as well, more like a playing like Stosh said. Landshark alert!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta still snaps in the general vicinity of our faces when she gets very excited, and even though it doesn't seem like she's actually trying to make contact with us it freaks us out to have a 70 pound puppy snapping in our faces. We usually make the "eh eh" sound and turn our backs on her. She's getting better and I assume once she's not quite so excitable, the behavior will go away.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you for the replies. It is reassuring to know my pup is not alone in this behavior.

Paula - I've been keeping myself updated on your Shasta is sick thread. Sending healing prayers her way!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe liked eating my face when she was overly excited too- they do grow out of it just hone those reflexes and keep up the firm no's


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi did this when I adopted him. He was a little over one year old. I turned away but I realized he still needed an outlet for all of that excitement so I taught him to get a toy when he was excited. Now the first thing he does when he gets really excited is to get a toy. He also carries a ball with him on the entire walk (the jumping and snapping used to precede the walk), even if we walk for 3 hours! He is a very mouthy and excitable guy so this method worked great to solve the problem.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

HankGSD said:


> Paula - I've been keeping myself updated on your Shasta is sick thread. Sending healing prayers her way!


Hank, thank you, Shasta and I both appreciate it.


----------

